# IBS or ovarian issue's, cancer?



## Staci/GA (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been doing a lot of research on both IBS and ovarian cancer. Most of the symptoms are the same and thats a reason that ovarian cancer gets over looked.Just wondering if anyone knows if the abdomen pain is different in IBS compared to ovarian cancer?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually pain seems worse with IBS.Bloating is worse with OC, usually involves permanent (until chemo) and severe distension that says big and bloated full time. IBS bloating tends to come and go and people may get some distension, but often get a lot of discomfort even when the number of inches bigger around is not as much as in OC.


----------



## Staci/GA (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Kathleen M,Thank you for all your information. Today has been a bad day lots of gas pain. Do you know any foods that I can eat that are light and will not upset the stomach. Everything I read says no dairy, starches, red meat....what else is there. I thought about soup but it's so high in sodium.ANother question, I had a couple of glasses of wine w/ dinner last night and some ice cream for dessert. Do you think that could be why I have so much gas today? I don't know what else it could be. All I had today was bowl of Quacker oats cereal and for lunch a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.Thank you!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Lean chicken or fish (baked or broiled)Rice (if you have to have a starch it is the easiest on the system)Steamed veggies.Gas tends to be from today's earlier food not yesterdays (only takes 4-6 hours for food to get to the colon)Oatmeal, bread, peanut butter are all likely gas producers. Jelly, too especially if it had a lot of high fructose corn syrup as a sweetener.http://www.endowsec.com/pated/edtgs12.htm is the low flatus diet info.Remember those "don't" lists tend to have everything that bothers everyone and rarely does everyone react to everything on the list (if they are food reactive at all).


----------

